# Компьютеры, телекоммуникации, ПО... > Программирование >  Курсы программирования

## Mister X

Добрый день. 
Форумчане, подскажите пожалуйста, какие в Одессе есть хорошие курсы по обучению языкам программирования C++, Java, и другие.
Кто куда ходил? Как преподаватели? Сколько стоит и как долго? Буду благодарен за любую полезную информацию.
Пока ходил узнавать только в It-Five в 9 гимназии(почему-то доверия не внушило)
Кто-то может сказать по таким курсам как СЕРВЕР, Люстдорф, Центр Технологии Успеха, ШАГ?

----------


## LotosArt

здесь вы врят ли найдете нормальный и полный ответ, да и вообще, преподавателя по плюсам или джава найти нереально, сам когда то пытался. Был один толковый преподаватель, но он уехал в Москву. А по поводу курсов - там если что и будет то только азы, причем самые самые(это по плюсам), по джава может быть в шаге этим летом появятся, а так здесь, в Одессе, больше ничего и никого нет.

----------


## Shenon

> здесь вы врят ли найдете нормальный и полный ответ, да и вообще, преподавателя по плюсам или джава найти нереально, сам когда то пытался. Был один толковый преподаватель, но он уехал в Москву. *А по поводу курсов - там если что и будет то только азы, причем самые самые(это по плюсам), по джава может быть в шаге этим летом появятся, а так здесь, в Одессе, больше ничего и никого нет.*


 С сентября при политехе планируется запуск нового проекта, насчет С++ не знаю, а вот по Java будет профессиональный класс Java-разработчика, разбитый на несколько курсов: основы программирования, базовый курс Java SE и большой практический курс по популярным фреймворкам Spring/Hibernate, GWT; плюс смежные мастер-классы по базам данных (Oracle); паттернам; технологиям разработки и т.п.  Все это в формате полугодового интенсива, вести будут действующие программисты-практики.

----------


## lites

В поисках репетитора по программированию есть какието знания C#  интересует возможность разработки софта по автоматизации работы с текстом и интернетом. 
подскажите куда рыть и где искать. спасибо

----------


## Чебувара

> С сентября при политехе планируется запуск нового проекта, насчет С++ не знаю, а вот по Java будет профессиональный класс Java-разработчика, разбитый на несколько курсов: основы программирования, базовый курс Java SE и большой практический курс по популярным фреймворкам Spring/Hibernate, GWT; плюс смежные мастер-классы по базам данных (Oracle); паттернам; технологиям разработки и т.п.  Все это в формате полугодового интенсива, вести будут действующие программисты-практики.


 Кричать в окно? Или стучать в рельсу?

----------


## Shenon

> Кричать в окно? Или стучать в рельсу?


 С какой целью?  :smileflag: 
Если узнать подробности, то все что я знал сообщил.  
Обещают в июле запустить сайт и открыть тему на форуме, там и можно будет уточнить все вопросы.

----------


## Юда

> С сентября при политехе планируется запуск нового проекта, насчет С++ не знаю, а вот по Java будет профессиональный класс Java-разработчика, разбитый на несколько курсов: основы программирования, базовый курс Java SE и большой практический курс по популярным фреймворкам Spring/Hibernate, GWT; плюс смежные мастер-классы по базам данных (Oracle); паттернам; технологиям разработки и т.п.  Все это в формате полугодового интенсива, вести будут действующие программисты-практики.


  есть контакты, куда обращаться? ориентировочно стоимость курса?

----------


## Shenon

> есть контакты, куда обращаться? ориентировочно стоимость курса?


 Потерпите немножко:  :smileflag: 



> Обещают в июле запустить сайт и открыть тему на форуме, там и можно будет уточнить все вопросы.

----------


## Юда

спасибо)) терпим

----------


## Нулевой

а про javascript кто то что то скажет ?

----------


## kuzaff

"Шаг" в данной ситуации лучше всего. По С\С++ довольно обширная программа была, когда я там учился(много моментов не затрагивались, но база была хорошая). Дополнительно к любому обучению необходимо читать книжки по алгоритмам, методикам программирования, архитектуре программ и т.д. 
Крайне не советую "Люстдорф", у меня с ними связана не очень хорошая история и я сомневаюсь, что там что-то поменялось.

П.С. Чтобы знать куда двигаться можно ознакомиться с матрицей компетентности программиста http://dev.by/page/programming_matrix
П.С.С. Очень тяжело встретить хорошего преподавателя-практика, т.к. ЗП оставляет желать лучшего. А сухая теория без опыта применения не самый лучший вариант.

----------


## Romikgy

имхо ... тупая матрица компетентности .....
минимум фе ))))
какое отношение к системному программированию имеет? 


> как работают сети, сетевые протоколы и может реализовать передачу данных через сокеты.


 декомпозиция задачи...


> Создает общий/объектно-ориентированный код


  автор матрицы хоть знает для чего был придуман объектно-ориентированный код?
API --- нелинейные уровни ... сначало знать все API , а потом их заворачивать .....
фреймворки - просто улыбнуло ))))
скрипты - даже powershell вспомнили ))) а unix shell типа bash и т.п . почему нет ? 
база данных - первый левел ))) в чем отличие БД от СУБД ????
...дальше просто лень писать))))

----------


## Nikles

> имхо ... тупая матрица компетентности .....


 Матрица эта давно уже гуляет в сети и в целом, на мой взгляд, имеет право на существование, хотя конечно и носит довольно условный обобщенный характер.

По пунктам:



> минимум фе ))))
> какое отношение к системному программированию имеет?


 Почему нет? Имхо имеет самое непосредственное. Подозреваю что вы просто вкладываете в понятие "системное программирование" не то что общепринято понимать под этим термином...




> декомпозиция задачи... автор матрицы хоть знает для чего был придуман объектно-ориентированный код?


 Для чего, по вашему мнению?




> API --- нелинейные уровни ... сначало знать все API , а потом их заворачивать .....


 Что вас тут удивило во фразе "_Написал библиотеки, которые оборачивают API, для упрощения задач, которые наиболее часто встречаются_."? - Пользовательские библиотеки- надстройки над API вполне обыденная вещь. Например есть стандартное Java Reflection&Introspector API и есть Commons BeanUtils от Apache - библиотечка-обертка над этим API, призванная упростить работу с ним.




> фреймворки - просто улыбнуло ))))


 Опять таки, любопытно чем вас "улыбает" обыденное понятие?  :smileflag: 




> скрипты - даже powershell вспомнили ))) а unix shell типа bash и т.п . почему нет ?


 Читайте внимательнее, это там есть: _"Batch files/shell scripts"_




> база данных - первый левел ))) в чем отличие БД от СУБД ????


 Не заметил, что бы там задавался этот вопрос... Если же вы намекаете на то что следовало бы бы вместо БД писать СУБД, то сие не более чем придирка, ибо термин "database" является многозначным и его принято использовать в том числе и для обозначения DBMS (СУБД). Чтобы убедиться в этом достаточно зайти например на сайт Oracle.




> ...дальше просто лень писать))))


 Вот видите, а автору, опытному программисту, было не лень проделать довольно большую работу над этой матрицей.  :smileflag:

----------


## Romikgy

есть раздел системного программинга , а есть сетевого, работа с БД ... и т.п. ИМХО
обертки часто используют ... но их могут писать когда приодолели левел 1 .... 
shell не было упомянуто именно конкретных шелов (как я упоминал bash) да и питон и т.п. могут быть не только скриптами , но и полноценым гуи ..... так что кашка ... )))
в том что БД это наборы данных... а вот СУБД это уже надстройки над БД и интерфейс к конкретной БД ...... насколько помнится есть интерфейсы которые понимают SQL при этом работают с обычными txt файлами .... это БД или нет ?
а на опыт "опытного программиста" посмотрим , реально интересно ... спасиб за ссылку

----------


## Romikgy

да интересный опыт ... правда он в основном по языку си , и потом упор на дот нет технологии .... для дот нет программиста эта матрица может и гуд ... а для других языков??? в том числе и питон .... автор то его не знает !!!!! (судя по ссылке).....

----------


## kuvage

В Шаг можешь пойти учать там хорошо если у тебя желание есть., сам там учусь на полустационаре.

----------


## lites

А так чтоб индивидуально? чтоб встетится с преподом - он расжует и т.п. в удовное время - в Шаге так можно?

----------


## kuvage

Не знаю. Наверное да, если с преподователем договоришся. Только представляешь сколько это стоить будет )))

----------


## Alexandr_P

> А так чтоб индивидуально? чтоб встетится с преподом - он расжует и т.п. в удовное время - в Шаге так можно?


 Я со своим преподом по скайпу общался в таких случаях.

----------


## lites

че за препод? какой язык учил?

----------


## Alexandr_P

> че за препод? какой язык учил?


 Это в Шаге. Фамилию называть не буду, не уполномочен  :smileflag:  Хотя я к нему редко обращался, т.к. почти на любой вопрос можно найти ответ на спецфорумах для программистов.

----------


## kuzaff

> да интересный опыт ... правда он в основном по языку си , и потом упор на дот нет технологии .... для дот нет программиста эта матрица может и гуд ... а для других языков??? в том числе и питон .... автор то его не знает !!!!! (судя по ссылке).....


 Знания языков есть в отдельной колонке. Данная матрица не нацелена на оценку конкретного языка или платформы, а стремится к всесторонней оценке знаний\умений программиста. И да, она не претендует на панацею, но в качестве ознакомления будет полезна.
З.Ы. Питон - это хорошо, но знания и потребности в  С/С++, С# и Java никто не отменял.

----------


## Romikgy

> Знания языков есть в отдельной колонке. Данная матрица не нацелена на оценку конкретного языка или платформы, а стремится к всесторонней оценке знаний\умений программиста. И да, она не претендует на панацею, но в качестве ознакомления будет полезна.
> З.Ы. Питон - это хорошо, но знания и потребности в  С/С++, С# и Java никто не отменял.


 если стремимся к всесторонней оценке... то о каком C# может быть речь на *nix платформах ? (это сугубо виндовое порождение....)
си - да (это системный язык), но есть и аналогичные ему.... а ява наиболее пригодна к всесторонности ... но не настолько распространена, как си ....

----------


## Nikles

> если стремимся к всесторонней оценке... то о каком C# может быть речь на *nix платформах ? (это сугубо виндовое порождение....)


 Существуют реализации .NET (в том числе включающие в себя компилятор C#) и для *nix платформ, например Mono.  :smileflag: 
Но дело даже не в этом, я в любом случае не вижу причин которые мешали бы программисту С# быть знакомым с *nix системами.




> си - да (это системный язык), но есть и аналогичные ему.... а ява наиболее пригодна к всесторонности ... *но не настолько распространена, как си ....*


 Откуда информация?  :smileflag:

----------


## Romikgy

> Существуют реализации .NET (в том числе включающие в себя компилятор C#) и для *nix платформ, например Mono. 
> Но дело даже не в этом, я в любом случае не вижу причин которые мешали бы программисту С# быть знакомым с *nix системами.
> 
> 
> Откуда информация?


 Mono это костыль (ИМХО) а не полноценный продукт , как у мелкомягких......
знать ни кто не запрещает .... и даже полезно ... смысл был в другом, что сия таблица заточена под людей кто *в основном* юзает дот нет ! и не совсем подходит для всесторонности! в этом была моя мысль.
а про инфу.... посмотрите на чем большинство софта написано ... имхо не сильно большая часть на яве ... в основном рулит си .... правда у каждого языка своя ниша ... и если нужен исполняемый продукт на большинство платформ , то ява как нельзя лучше подходит к этому. Но увы большая часть софта писана под определенную  
платформу , и кроссплатформеностью многие не блещут ... да и работает то что вышло из компилятора на порядок быстрее чем на интерпретаторам и вирт. машинах ....

----------


## Nikles

> *Mono это костыль (ИМХО) а не полноценный продукт* , как у мелкомягких......


 На основании чего вы делаете подобные выводы - изучали его/работали с ним/смотрели отзывы комьюнити?




> сия таблица заточена под людей кто в основном юзает дот нет


 А в чем это выражается, ну кроме того что автор дотнетчик?




> а про инфу.... *посмотрите на чем большинство софта написано* ... имхо не сильно большая часть на яве ... в основном рулит си .... правда у каждого языка своя ниша ... и если нужен исполняемый продукт на большинство платформ , то ява как нельзя лучше подходит к этому. Но увы большая часть софта писана под определенную  
> платформу , и кроссплатформеностью многие не блещут ... да и работает то что вышло из компилятора на порядок быстрее чем на интерпретаторам и вирт. машинах ....


 На чем? У вас есть какая то статистика? - поделитесь пожалуйста...  :smileflag:

----------


## Romikgy

> На основании чего вы делаете подобные выводы - изучали его/работали с ним/смотрели отзывы комьюнити?
> 
> 
> А в чем это выражается, ну кроме того что автор дотнетчик?
> 
> 
> На чем? У вас есть какая то статистика? - поделитесь пожалуйста...


 1 смотрели отзывы комьюнити
2 кроме того что автор дотнетчик, я сам программер (не дот нетчик!) и многие вещи которые есть в таблице в других языках просто не юзаются... поэтому и высказал свое мнение
3 есть .... google.com ... да покачать разный софт .....))) довольно мало продуктов на яве писаных... основная масса явы , это продукты для нерусских, в основном амеров(имхо) 
на мой взгляд, огромное поле деятельности явщиков))) это андроид устройства .... но это не ПК.

----------


## Nikles

> 2 кроме того что автор дотнетчик, я сам программер (не дот нетчик!) и *многие вещи которые есть в таблице в других языках просто не юзаются*... поэтому и высказал свое мнение


 Например? 
На мой взгляд матрица носит обобщенный характер и не привязана к конкретному языку.




> 3 есть .... google.com ... да покачать разный софт .....))) довольно мало продуктов на яве писаных... *основная масса явы , это продукты для нерусских,* в основном амеров(имхо) 
> на мой взгляд, огромное поле деятельности явщиков))) это андроид устройства .... но это не ПК.


 "Продукты для нерусских" это однозначно в мемориз. 
В остальном же, помимо софта скачанного вами , есть например огромный мир корпоративного софта, веб-сервисов  и т.п.
Если вас интересует более менее адекватная оценка используемости того или иного языка, а не ваши личные наблюдения мало соотносящиеся с реальностью, то я могу вам предложить ознакомится с некоторыми исследованиями по этому вопросу:
1) Индекс популярности языков программирования (при расчете учитывается число специалистов по языку, число существующих учебных курсов по нему, вендоров, поддерживающих язык, а также количество кода, индексируемого поисковыми системами):

http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/index.html

2) Для Украины любопытно взглянуть на результаты опросов DOU:

http://dou.ua/lenta/articles/language-rating-1h2012/

----------


## kuzaff

> 2 кроме того что автор дотнетчик, я сам программер (не дот нетчик!) и многие вещи которые есть в таблице в других языках просто не юзаются... поэтому и высказал свое мнение


 Огласите, пожалуйста, примеры вещей которые не юзаются в конкретных языках и глубина погружения в язык(какие проекты писали, сколько лет опыта).



> 3 есть .... google.com ... да покачать разный софт .....))) довольно мало продуктов на яве писаных... основная масса явы , это продукты для нерусских, в основном амеров(имхо) 
> на мой взгляд, огромное поле деятельности явщиков))) это андроид устройства .... но это не ПК.


 Готов вас расстроить, но Java и C# подвинули С++(важно заметить, что не С!) уже давно на рынке enterprise. Например, банковский софт в большинстве своем пишется на Java. Язык C++ живет еще в embedded программировании, например, автомобильная и авиапромышленность. Геймдев тоже использует С++, но последний DirectX стал C# ориентированным. С остался жить только в микроконтроллерах и писать на нем enterprise невыгодно.



> Например?*
> На мой взгляд матрица носит обобщенный характер и не привязана к конкретному языку.


 Полностью с Вами согласен.

К сожалению, мы ушли от основной темы, поэтому предлагаю или заканчивать беседу или переходить в отдельную тему.

----------


## Romikgy

точно ))) это падает в холивар ....
PS ... опыта хватает , но не дот нетного ....
про банки в курсе... для меня что си , что си ++ почти одно и тоже.... и как раз си больше на эмбедед ориентирован , нет там большого смысла в плюсах....
на мой взгляд тоже пора заканчивать с этой темой....
Удачи вам))

----------


## NAVINV

> здесь вы врят ли найдете нормальный и полный ответ, да и вообще, преподавателя по плюсам или джава найти нереально, сам когда то пытался. Был один толковый преподаватель, но он уехал в Москву. А по поводу курсов - там если что и будет то только азы, причем самые самые(это по плюсам), по джава может быть в шаге этим летом появятся, а так здесь, в Одессе, больше ничего и никого нет.


 Тоже столкнулся  с тем, что Джаве обучиться проблема. В Шаге - только 2, 5 года. Есть курсы, но они обучают не с нуля. Остальные - это базовые знания только. Есть еще одни курсы, но там начало только в марте 2014. Пришел к выводу, что обучаться нужно самому или в интернете. Странно, что с обучением Джаве такая проблема.

----------


## kuzzzmak

Добрый день, подскажите на каком языке написан этот каталог? http://brandpad.ru/5-muzhskaya-odezhda/67-puhoviki/

----------


## a1ro

> Добрый день, подскажите на каком языке написан этот каталог? http://brandpad.ru/5-muzhskaya-odezhda/67-puhoviki/


 javascript + jQuery

----------


## myikona

Всем - привет! Нужны частные занятия 1-2 раза в неделю для студента первого курса на ИКС по дисц. "Программирование" (объснить написание лаборат., РГР), обязательное условие - занятие на дому у студента (проживает в центре), репетитором может быть и студент старшего курса, свои цены и условия пишите на почту myikona (гав) meta.ua

----------


## Gemini_

Здравствуйте, посоветуйте, пожалуйста......
Есть огромное желание (и как мне кажется способности тоже) обучиться программированию (с нуля).....(высшее образование уже есть - экономическое).

Подскажите, что на данный момент для меня будет более актуальным : пойти на заочное обучение (допустим Политех) или искать что-то из курсов (допустим ШАГ).....о последних почему-то в последнее время слышу много плохих отзывов...
Возможно ли получить хорошие знание на заочной форме обучения?
Английский подтягиваю...

И, в дальнейшем, какое отношение к девушкам-программистам?Будут ли проблемы с поиском работы?

----------


## Nikles

> Подскажите, что на данный момент для меня будет более актуальным : пойти на заочное обучение (допустим Политех) или искать что-то из курсов (допустим ШАГ).....о последних почему-то в последнее время слышу много плохих отзывов...
> Возможно ли получить хорошие знание на заочной форме обучения?
> Английский подтягиваю...


 Если вам нужны знания, а не корочка, то политех однозначно нет. тем более заочка - там вас ничему не научат. А что касается ШАГа, то я бы ему предпочел вот это: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2350845




> И, в дальнейшем, какое отношение к девушкам-программистам?Будут ли проблемы с поиском работы?


 Никаких проблем связанных с полом у вас при поиске работы не будет.

----------


## Gemini_

> Если вам нужны знания, а не корочка, то политех однозначно нет. тем более заочка - там вас ничему не научат. А что касается ШАГа, то я бы ему предпочел вот это: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2350845
> 
> 
> Никаких проблем связанных с полом у вас при поиске работы не будет.


 спасибо за ответ, ...
да, нужны конечно знания, но вот вопрос в том: захотят ли брать сотрудника без высшего образования в данной сфере (т.е. без корочки вуза), достаточно ли будет корочки курсов (если такая предоставляется)...
по поводу курсов "фабрика" думаю стоит сходить, тем более есть бесплатное посещение ...
спасибо)

----------


## Nikles

> спасибо за ответ, ...
> да, нужны конечно знания, но вот вопрос в том: захотят ли брать сотрудника без высшего образования в данной сфере (т.е. без корочки вуза), достаточно ли будет корочки курсов (если такая предоставляется)...


 Корочка курсов вообще никого не интересует при приеме на работу. Что касается отсутствия профильного высшего образования, то в большинстве случаев это не принципиально в сравнении с демонстрируемыми вами знаниями и умениями.

----------


## Masyaka2010

> Здравствуйте, посоветуйте, пожалуйста......
> Есть огромное желание (и как мне кажется способности тоже) обучиться программированию (с нуля).....(высшее образование уже есть - экономическое).
> 
> Подскажите, что на данный момент для меня будет более актуальным : пойти на заочное обучение (допустим Политех) или искать что-то из курсов (допустим ШАГ).....о последних почему-то в последнее время слышу много плохих отзывов...
> Возможно ли получить хорошие знание на заочной форме обучения?
> Английский подтягиваю...
> 
> И, в дальнейшем, какое отношение к девушкам-программистам?Будут ли проблемы с поиском работы?


  могу сказать своё мнение, сама программирование почти не учила, начала с нуля!я думаю, что нужно найти хорошие курсы, которые совмещают практику+теория(первого побольше), английский почти на уровне раговорного и чтения документации. А идти на заочку в Вуз - оно вам ничего не даст, только выкините деньги и время на ветер. с поиском работы проблемы есть всегда,но думаю, если мозги правильно стоят и у вас есть огромное желание углубиться в программирования, то сможете пробиться. Нужно еще самой много всего учить. я училась в Шаге могу точно сказать на высшее образование не стоит идти, можно взять у  них курсы индивидуальные по выбранному языку и пойти на них - эффекта будет больше и самой что-то учить. азы получите и потом уже пробовать трудоустраиваться и совершествоваться на рабочем месте. половой дискриминации в этой области нет, есть девушки - программисты, которые работают не хуже парней. так что всё в ваших руках!

----------


## Mecger

Скажу так, всё что тебе дадут на курсах - это действительно база. Это основы. Если есть время, усидчивость и стремление - вполне можно выучить эти же основы тех же С++, С#, Java самостоятельно. В наш век Интернета можно найти любую информацию. Книг - валом. Почитать на форумах отзывы и вперёд. На курсах ты пришёл - тебе несколько часов почитали материал и чеши домой закреплять. Никто впихивать в тебя знания не будет. Изучение языков программирования подобно изучению иностранного языка - всегда должна быть практика. Её должно быть много. Вот так вот )

----------


## Gemini_

Спасибо всем за отклики  :smileflag: ,.......пришла к выводу что все таки нужно пойти на курсы чтоб получить основы, вот думаю наверное нужно начать с html формата? ..... после основ думаю придет какое-то понимание работы в данной сфере и дальше развиваться будет намного легче.

----------


## Mecger

> Спасибо всем за отклики ,.......пришла к выводу что все таки нужно пойти на курсы чтоб получить основы, вот думаю наверное нужно начать с html формата? ..... после основ думаю придет какое-то понимание работы в данной сфере и дальше развиваться будет намного легче.


 Есть прекрасный ресурс dou.ua - сообщество программистов. Там вы можете посмотреть рейтинги языков, какие сейчас наиболее востребованы и для себя сделать вывод ) Та и вообще почитать разные интересные вещи )

----------


## Romikgy

какие то липовые рейтинги... или они скопированы с амер сайтов...

----------


## Nikles

> какие то липовые рейтинги...


 Любопытно, на основании чего вы делаете подобные выводы? 




> В опросе приняло участие 6068 человек. Из них 92% живут в Украине, 8% — за ее пределами.
> 
> *Первичные данные опроса вместе со скриптами на языке R лежат на гитхабе.*


 Можете опубликовать альтернативную статистику?

----------


## Ол.

> Если вам нужны знания, а не корочка, то политех однозначно нет. тем более заочка - там вас ничему не научат. А что касается ШАГа, то я бы ему предпочел вот это: http://forumodua.com/showthread.php?t=2350845


 а что там было, по этой ссылке? )))

----------


## Nikles

> а что там было, по этой ссылке? )))


 Не помню.  :smileflag:  Или Фабрика или Hillel.

P.S. Но прежде чем выложить круглую сумму за дорогостоящие курсы следует хорошо оценить свои силы, а главное четко определится со своими ожиданиями. Множество людей верят в миф о нехватке программистов и думают, что стоит окончить трехмесячные курсы как за ними выстроются в очередь работодатели. И когда они сталкиваются с реальностью возникает жестокое разочарование...

----------


## Mecger

> Не помню.  Или Фабрика или Hillel.
> 
> P.S. Но прежде чем выложить круглую сумму за дорогостоящие курсы следует хорошо оценить свои силы, а главное четко определится со своими ожиданиями. Множество людей верят в миф о нехватке программистов и думают, что стоит окончить трехмесячные курсы как за ними выстроются в очередь работодатели. И когда они сталкиваются с реальностью возникает жестокое разочарование...


 Согласен с Вами. На самом деле, ИТ индустрия испытывает голод ценных кадров, но наша страна, увы далеко не образец того, как должна работать ИТ индустрия. Начиная с сеньёров в 25 и заканчивая тем, что человеку скажем в 35 лет в джуны устроиться ооочень трудно...

----------


## Peroxide

> Согласен с Вами. На самом деле, ИТ индустрия испытывает голод ценных кадров, но наша страна, увы далеко не образец того, как должна работать ИТ индустрия. Начиная с сеньёров в 25 и заканчивая тем, что человеку скажем в 35 лет в джуны устроиться ооочень трудно...


 Я видел и 21-летних сениоров. Причём, без кавычек.
У которых 30-летние коллеги консультировались. В нашей стране у некоторых к 25-ти уже 6 лет коммерческого опыта.

----------


## Mecger

> Я видел и 21-летних сениоров. Причём, без кавычек.
> У которых 30-летние коллеги консультировались. В нашей стране у некоторых к 25-ти уже 6 лет коммерческого опыта.


 Сениор сениору рознь. А вот то, что после 30 попасть в ИТ индустрию с нуля очень сложно - это ненормально.

----------


## Fallout

> Сениор сениору рознь. А вот то, что после 30 попасть в ИТ индустрию с нуля очень сложно - это ненормально.


 Ну так в среднем по палате тех кому за 30 намного сложнее нематериально мотивировать

----------


## Mecger

> Ну так в среднем по палате тех кому за 30 намного сложнее нематериально мотивировать


 Ну почему же? Я говорю про человека, который хочет прийти в ИТ программером на джуна, или вообще интерна.

----------


## Borodinsky

> Не помню.  Или Фабрика или Hillel.
> 
> P.S. Но прежде чем выложить круглую сумму за дорогостоящие курсы следует хорошо оценить свои силы, а главное четко определится со своими ожиданиями. Множество людей верят в миф о нехватке программистов и думают, что стоит окончить трехмесячные курсы как за ними выстроются в очередь работодатели. И когда они сталкиваются с реальностью возникает жестокое разочарование...


  Фабрика была )

----------


## Gemini_

> Не помню.  Или Фабрика или Hillel.
> 
> P.S. Но прежде чем выложить круглую сумму за дорогостоящие курсы следует хорошо оценить свои силы, а главное четко определится со своими ожиданиями. Множество людей верят в миф о нехватке программистов и думают, что стоит окончить трехмесячные курсы как за ними выстроются в очередь работодатели. И когда они сталкиваются с реальностью возникает жестокое разочарование...


 Это я раннее спрашивала о курсах.....
Свои силы оценила, ....и, правда, считаю что освоение данной специальности будет даваться легко (по крайне мере верю в это))))....но начну конечно с основ, .....а далее будет видно)

----------


## Lie

> Ну почему же? Я говорю про человека, который хочет прийти в ИТ программером на джуна, или вообще интерна.


 Полностью поддерживаю!!!
И не с нуля, а просто после перерыва в программировании устроиться юниором или интерном, действительно, сложно.
До обсуждения материальной стороны дело даже не доходит.
Если кто-то посоветует что-то дельное, на что обратить внимание (в резюме, в поведении, что подучить), с меня - плюс....

----------


## Nikles

> Полностью поддерживаю!!!
> И не с нуля, а просто после перерыва в программировании устроиться юниором или интерном, действительно, сложно.
> До обсуждения материальной стороны дело даже не доходит.
> Если кто-то посоветует что-то дельное, на что обратить внимание (в резюме, в поведении, что подучить), с меня - плюс....


 http://dou.ua/forums/topic/10642/

----------


## Fallout

> Ну почему же? Я говорю про человека, который хочет прийти в ИТ программером на джуна, или вообще интерна.


 От интерна ожидается что он вырастет в профессиональном плане, причем желательно как можно скорее. От джуна чаще всего ожидают того же. И этот профессиональный рост очень часто опережает зарплату. Человек постарше достаточно быстро смекает что ему недоплачивают, меньше ведется на сказки о корпоративном духе и т п заманухах. Не так легко соглашается овертаймить так как часто уже и семья есть, да и приоритеты не те. 

С другой стороны, если с человеком постарше чего пойдет не так, и когда будут спрашивать с того кто принимал решение о найме, то именно возраст скорее всего сделают главным фактором. Поэтому и не подставляются, нанимают как принято молодых, так все делают, чего рисковать то?

----------


## Peroxide

> Ну почему же? Я говорю про человека, который хочет прийти в ИТ программером на джуна, или вообще интерна.


 Чтобы взяли джуном, придётся год-два побыть или "сам себе программистом", или, если очень повезёт, попасть в опенсорсную команду, предварительно освоив язык, паттерны, используемые в проекте фреймворки, системы контроля версий, ну и правила форматирования кода, разумеется.
То есть по факту, чтобы попасть в отрасль, нужно минимум год, а то и два ежедневно по несколько часов совершенно бесплатно что-то писать, просто, чтобы научиться.
Человек за 30 готов к таким жертвам?
Я в 25 был готов. В 30 с гаком, когда уже работа, жена, семья, иногда и дети, это нереально по полдня проводить за компом совершенно бесплатно каждый день.

----------


## Romikgy

все зависит от желания....
PS и не в каждом языке есть фреймворки....

----------


## Fallout

> все зависит от желания....
> PS и не в каждом языке есть фреймворки....


 Просто интересно в каком из коммерчески используемых в местной отрасли их нет? В широком понятии этого термина

----------


## guyfox

Здравствуйте.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста , курсы по Web разработке, полный курс, 
от А до Я (без «воды»), так сказать. возможно при вэб студии.

Интересует именно отзыв от человека который прослушал курс. 
__О годичных курсах по Web-разработке в "Шаге" ,или msstudio.com.ua/ есть мнение?? 

Премного благодарен.

----------


## Мама Чолли

> Не помню.  Или Фабрика или Hillel.
> 
> P.S. Но прежде чем выложить круглую сумму за дорогостоящие курсы следует хорошо оценить свои силы, а главное четко определится со своими ожиданиями. Множество людей верят в миф о нехватке программистов и думают, что стоит окончить трехмесячные курсы как за ними выстроются в очередь работодатели. И когда они сталкиваются с реальностью возникает жестокое разочарование...


 http://odessa.itschool-hillel.org/co...sdgaArR_8P8HAQ 4000,00 за 16 уроков. Сумма не малая. Сын хочет стать программистом, стоит ли с 14 лет пробовать себя? 
Можно ли стать программистом с 5кой по математике, пристрастием к играм и видео на ютубе? Что в этом возрасте можно предпринять, чтоб желание не оказалось иллюзией-фантазией? Спасибо.

----------


## Peroxide

> Сумма не малая. Сын хочет стать программистом, стоит ли с 14 лет пробовать себя?


 Стоит. Но вряд ли таким способом.




> Можно ли стать программистом с 5кой по математике, пристрастием к играм и видео на ютубе?


 Ну я ж стал.




> Что в этом возрасте можно предпринять, чтоб желание не оказалось иллюзией-фантазией? Спасибо.


 На его любимом ютубе есть куча видеокурсов, где всё показано и разжёвано. Достаточно смотреть, повторять что там делают и учиться. Если не прёт и скучно - значит не надо оно ему.

----------


## rlb

5-ка по скольки бальной? Детских курсов по джаве на ютубе не видел...Искал много... Пероксид не поделитесь ссылкой чтоб не быть голословным?

----------


## rlb

> Стоит. Но вряд ли таким способом.


 я активно интересуюсь темой обучения ребенка 12-15 лет. Буду благодарен если поделитесь конкретными вариантами... Вдруг чего-то не знаю... Шаг, Гилель , Фабрика, Курсы от Сервера, Несколько курсов от волонтеров в Одессе знаю. Но если вы добавите что-то новое с меня спасибо и как минимум +  :smileflag: .

----------


## Romikgy

https://habrahabr.ru/company/golovachcourses/blog/215275/
http://javabegin.ru/courses/
не ?

----------


## rlb

Ромик, ну посоветовав Головача - ты конечно сделал комплимент моему 12 летнему сыну... Да ты прав в 14-15 он уже будет сеньйором... И завалит тебя на собеседовании  :smileflag:  А Батуршинова зачем ? Хотя курс по спрингу в его исполнении  один мой знакомый хвалит, все остальные плюются особенно от кора и андроида в его исполнении..   Я же написал , что активно интересуюсь темой ДЕТСКИЕ МАТЕРИАЛЫ:обучения ребенка 12-15 лет ... Даже Ткач и Файн в таком возрасте и с 100% пояснениями шарящего человека идут тяжеловато (они не мотивируют детей как минимум)... Кроме того даже окончивший Педин сразу обьяснит почему детей надо учить ПОДРУГОМУ чем взрослых...  Неужели ты написал просто, чтоб написать?

----------


## смысл

> я активно интересуюсь темой обучения ребенка 12-15 лет. Буду благодарен если поделитесь конкретными вариантами... Вдруг чего-то не знаю... Шаг, Гилель , Фабрика, Курсы от Сервера, Несколько курсов от волонтеров в Одессе знаю. Но если вы добавите что-то новое с меня спасибо и как минимум + .


 Был аналогичный интерес. Мои выводы:
1. Самая увлекательная подача, по-моему, у курса CS-50. Доступна на русском и украинском языках в youtube. 
2. Офлайновые курсы программирования в Одессе ребенку не рекомендую. Да и взрослому тоже. 
3. Минимальный возраст для занятий программированием, субъективно, из опыта - 7-8 класс СШ. Идеальный формат - что-то типа кружка программирования, где дети решают задачки.

----------


## rlb

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW_UCzFO7X0   Это оно CS-50? спасибо не знал, надо будет посмотреть...

----------


## смысл

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW_UCzFO7X0   Это оно CS-50? спасибо не знал, надо будет посмотреть...


 Да, это русский перевод видео. Он же есть в виде курса на Prometeus. Лучшего по основам программирования, по-моему, сегодня нет. Если подростку понравится, то надо искать единомышленников, договариваться с преподавателем в школе об организации кружка. Глядишь и программиста-олимпиадника воспитаете. Успехов!

----------


## Romikgy

> Ромик, ну посоветовав Головача - ты конечно сделал комплимент моему 12 летнему сыну... Да ты прав в 14-15 он уже будет сеньйором... И завалит тебя на собеседовании  А Батуршинова зачем ? Хотя курс по спрингу в его исполнении  один мой знакомый хвалит, все остальные плюются особенно от кора и андроида в его исполнении..   Я же написал , что активно интересуюсь темой ДЕТСКИЕ МАТЕРИАЛЫ:обучения ребенка 12-15 лет ... Даже Ткач и Файн в таком возрасте и с 100% пояснениями шарящего человека идут тяжеловато (они не мотивируют детей как минимум)... Кроме того даже окончивший Педин сразу обьяснит почему детей надо учить ПОДРУГОМУ чем взрослых...  Неужели ты написал просто, чтоб написать?


 я написал , что для начинающих! по моему разницы нет , кто начинающий, главное что бы было у начинающего желание! а кружки в школе , по моему, в основной массе лишь бы чем занять .... желания у детей минимально , но если заинтересуются и английский выучат что бы узнать что им интересно ! (сужу по своим детям)

----------


## смысл

> я написал , что для начинающих! по моему разницы нет , кто начинающий, главное что бы было у начинающего желание! а кружки в школе , по моему, в основной массе лишь бы чем занять .... желания у детей минимально , но если заинтересуются и английский выучат что бы узнать что им интересно ! (сужу по своим детям)


 В кружок идут(шли) 3 категории: изначально заинтересованные дети;  те, кто поддался влиянию первой категории и те, кого послали родители. Первая категория очень быстро прогрессирует, вторая и третья - бросают. 
Из первой категории получаются программисты, способные решать задачи. Они часто реализуются в пет-проектах или продуктовых компаниях и не стремятся в модный нынче аутсорс. Поверьте, современное украинское аутсорс - программирование в массе своей очень далеко от того, что может заинтересовать ребенка.

----------


## rlb

> по моему разницы нет


  Так чтоб я понял, можете вы судить или нет ... Ответьте пожалуйста, на вопрос   - Головач , говоря о многопоточке и java8, говорит,  что эмпирическая зависимость по его мнению состоит  в том, что чем больше возможностей для многопоточного программирования, тем менее мы можем детерминировать .... .... потоков. (вставьте пожалуйста сюда недостающие слова). И даже после этого вы будете утверждать "по моему разницы нет" ???

----------


## rlb

> изначально заинтересованные дети;


  А откуда по-вашему берется "изначальная заинтересованность" ?

----------


## смысл

Про Головача - смешно! (-:
Чтоб цитировали Фаулера или Гупту - встречал, а так чтоб Ивана Головача, да еще в части его эмпирически подмеченной зависимости между какими-то возможностями многопоточности в java8 и чьими-то способностями что-то детерминировать! Это пять! 




> А откуда по-вашему берется "изначальная заинтересованность" ?


 Этого я не знаю. Как-то так есть: одним больше нравятся точные науки, другие тяготеют к гуманитарным дисциплинам. Придумывание алгоритмов решения задач - очень увлекает одних детей и нагоняет скуку на других. Природа.

----------


## [email protected]@NTiN

Что значит "детские материалы" в программировании?) Реализацию классов и объяснение алгоритмов рассказывать на примерах слоников и кошечек?) Поддерживаю *Peroxide*. Материала в инете как грязи) Сиди, смотри, учи, пробуй).. Тьма форумов где помогут и подскажут).. Какой именно материал спрашиваете?) да любой, где написано без ошибок или видео смотреть не скучно)

----------


## rlb

Собственно, все понятно, кто захочет немного расширить свой кругозор - советую для начала поискать треннинг learning how to learn или как- то так... А если совсем интересна другая точка зрения , то просто знайте что она есть...  И зачастую подкрепленная практикой...

----------


## Romikgy

так почему "практик" не может сам все объяснить ребенку?

PS я яву не знаю, мне она без надобности, но знаю много других языков, и учил их именно начиная с материалов для начинающих (всех материалов что находил !)
главное что бы было желание , а средства и источники найдутся ... гугл никто пока не банил !

----------


## Мама Чолли

Спасибо огромное, всем за помощь - сына не отговариваю, но насилую изучением этой профессии, чтоб потом не разочароваться и не переоценить свои возможности после окончания колледжа-Политеха. Уже второй год, как он определился с выбором, собираю информацию какое-же образование выбрать и не окажется ли потом, что это был ошибочный выбор после потраченного времени и денег. Много рекламы, что деньги большие зарабатывать можно, в фирмах все условия для создают, море перспективы как в Украине так и за границей, НО это не так просто и красиво, в теме Шаг пишут 5-10% до конца доходят, нужны ОДАРЁННЫЕ ГОЛОВАСТИКИ и ТАЛАНТЫ. Сын не глупый, но не более. Может быть, как тут предложили, пойти в рыбку или Маринеску и одновременно курсы программирования, чтоб потом больше выбора было, но дорого да и сын с ленцой, не любит перерабатываться, всегда ищет лёгкий путь - бездельничать. 

Ходили в СБ в Hillel на открытый урок HDML (создание сайтов), там приглашают на 3 мес.курсы для 9-13 лет, сыну понравилось, но цена - 7000 грн.!!! В шаге сыну на открытых уроках было не интересно, там больше рекламы, а реально ничего не делают по программированию и цены немаленькие. Курс Паскаль Сервера нравится, ходит с удовольсвием, но говорят это совсем мёртвый язык, Hillel советует Джаву и Рубби для начала, многие программисты тут на форуме и ютубе ещё за Питона. 
Говорят, что образование и корочка не нужны, достаточно курсов и самообразования, преподаватели не только Сервера и др.колледжей, но и Политеха не успевают за современными языками, пока они введут его в программу - язык устарел, а постоянно изучать новый с их з/п нет резона, видимо. Толковые предпочитают не преподавать, а сами работать, зарабатывать и не плодить себе конкурентов. Хотя почему так много видео на ютубе? 
Сына замучила просмотрами этого видео, говорит надоело слушать, хочет сам что-то делать, но самостоятельные попытки видимо не настолько удачны раз начинает делать что-то на одном языке бросает, берётся за другой, какие-то игры делает, но я в этом не бум-бум, может он дурика, вообще, валяет, чтоб уроки не делать. Изучал С++, С шарп... Рубби сказал на комп не ставится. Но лучше всего было бы попасть на открытый урок или просто провести 1н день на уроках в колледже, чтоб выбрать было легче.

----------


## Romikgy

это чушь об устаревших языках! тот же паскаль , давно трансформировался в дельфи , который есть и обычный и дот нет ! и живет и люди на нем пишут! 
руби ставиться , только запускается он по моему слегка не логично .
игры - это не вершина программирования, не стоит их рассматривать как конечную цель
каждый язык рассчитан под свои задачи! не зачем прыгать по всем языкам, надо взять один  и освоить его , понять принцип программирования и только после понимания программисту будет всеравно какой язык использовать! 
PS я бы наверное посоветовал взять или С++ или си шарп (это моднее , но более оторван от реальностей программирования, более специфичен )... можно и питон и руби...там свои приколы)

----------


## Firewoolf

> сына не отговариваю, но насилую изучением этой профессии, чтоб потом не разочароваться и не переоценить свои возможности


 С этим следует быть аккуратнее, т.к. может попросту "перегореть".
По поводу обучения - выберите любой техникум/институт который вам будет по карману. В любому случае Ваш сын не получит актуальных знаний, но получит представления о различных алгоритмах и технологиях. А вот уже после окончания всего этого, пусть смело идет на хорошие курсы.

----------


## Mecger

> это чушь об устаревших языках! тот же паскаль , давно трансформировался в дельфи , который есть и обычный и дот нет ! и живет и люди на нем пишут! 
> руби ставиться , только запускается он по моему слегка не логично .
> игры - это не вершина программирования, не стоит их рассматривать как конечную цель
> каждый язык рассчитан под свои задачи! не зачем прыгать по всем языкам, надо взять один  и освоить его , понять принцип программирования и только после понимания программисту будет всеравно какой язык использовать! 
> PS я бы наверное посоветовал взять или С++ или си шарп (это моднее , но более оторван от реальностей программирования, более специфичен )... можно и питон и руби...там свои приколы)


 Ну начинать учить программирование с плюсов(С++) далеко не лучшая идея. Язык очень сложный и может просто отпугнуть.

----------


## Romikgy

> Ну начинать учить программирование с плюсов(С++) далеко не лучшая идея. Язык очень сложный и может просто отпугнуть.


 а никто не говорит сразу на нем учить все новшества.... можно и на с++ писать проги в стиле си .... а в нем почти все просто .

----------


## EcoBoost

Всем привет, нужны хорошие курсы по Андроиду в Одессе, чтоб прямо в мозг загружали. Вообще ищу курсы при компаниях, типа intersoglabs.com/courses/android но тут закрыт набор. Может я что-то упустил, что посоветуете?
Спасибо.

----------


## Mecger

> Сейчас лучше всего предпринять одно: отдать ребенка на курсы английского или к репетитору, чтоб он по окончанию школы знал этот язык как родной. Это сейчас действительно важно. С ним он может освоить любые бесплатные англоязычные курсы, которых сейчас полно. 
> А что касается "пробовать себя как программиста", то пусть поищет на форумах, с каких видео-уроков имеет смысл начать изучать программирование. 
> Все платные курсы, за редким исключением, только пересказ лучших российских и западных курсов, которые можно найти или в свободном доступе, или по цене существенно ниже 4000 грн.


 Золотые слова! Востребованность знания английского языка никуда не денется, а что будет с программистами лет через 10 - это ещё можно посмотреть. Можно возражать, но я прекрасно помню как в начале 2000х были актуальны юристы и экономисты. И где они сейчас?

----------

